

Study confirms link between chemical in red wine and slowed aging in humans - theoneill
http://www.wired.com/medtech/drugs/news/2008/01/resveratrol

======
fauigerzigerk
I don't want to spoil the party, but that same substance is also contained in
the juice of red grapes without the alcohol ;-)

~~~
rms
Yes, but it is possible to take an enhanced version of resveratrol that would
be equivalent to thousands of bottles of wine or thousands of bottles of
grapes.

------
mattjaynes
Study confirms link between constantly regurgitating the "red wine == health"
story and plummeting magazine sales

------
rms
I can't wait until this drug hits the market. It is approved for patients with
diabetes because you can't get something approved as a general anti-aging
drug. But it is clear that it works in all people. I hope I can afford it.

~~~
davidw
In the meantime, get yourself a good bottle of red wine and enjoy it with
friends. There's a lot to be said for that, too.

------
terpua
red wine + yc news + startup = happy living

